# What is this please?toxic to cows?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a bunch of these in my cow pasture or are they okay for cows to eat or anybody know what they are and I can look it up thank you very much


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's tufted vetch or other vetch...sounds like it's edible lol.
Did my pic not show? I don't see it in my first post..


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

looks like Vetch to me. My goats love it.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Vech my sheep like it and I plant some because it re seeds well mix it wthe barely.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hairy Vetch??


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You have a nice edible legume mix of vetch and arrow leaf clover. Great mix for building good ground and saving money on fertilizer.


----------

